# Milwaukee M18 Oscillating Tool - Opinions?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use it so much I'm honestly going to get a 9.0 just for it on big jobs. It's one of my must have tools right along my drill and impact. I've had no problems with power with the newer batteries and with good blades I cut with ease.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

How long would you say you can cut plaster for with the 5.0 battery? Would you be able to do a 15 minutes cutout for a panel in hard plaster?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

15mins works for me. I keep batteries charged constantly and swap em as I change locations or soon as it's dead. I personally like to keep a new one in per cutting area. I use the imperial blades, grit for plaster and switch to bi metal for wood/metal/sheetrock.
I honestly wish I had two lol.

Oh and I don't honestly have a valid response for how long on a 5.0, I don't pay close enough attention. But I do beat the hell outta it!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do you want two, so you don't have to change blades?

This looks like it has a quick change feature. My Rockwell requires me to use an Allen key and remove a long bolt, that sucks changing blades.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine doesn't have a quick change like the dewalt one I've seen. That's pretty much why I say dream of having multiples. Especially for a helper. Mine can be changed with a flat head which is fine but after see the dewalt one that is toolfree I got to thinking the grass was greener!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I use it so much I'm honestly going to get a 9.0 just for it on big jobs. It's one of my must have tools right along my drill and impact. I've had no problems with power with the newer batteries and with good blades I cut with ease.


What do you use it for? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So yours is different than this?

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2626-22


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the 12v Mikwaukee and can't get a blade to last more than 5 minutes. Think I need to watch some vids on how to use it properly. Plus I had a star shaped mounting piece grenade one me...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Glock23gp said:


> I have the 12v Mikwaukee and can't get a blade to last more than 5 minutes. Think I need to watch some vids on how to use it properly. Plus I had a star shaped mounting piece grenade one me...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Are you using wood or metal blades on plaster?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zac said:


> What do you use it for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Everything! That and my m12 bandsaw are my goto tools I tell ya!



HackWork said:


> So yours is different than this?
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2626-22


One in the same my good sir!


Glock23gp said:


> I have the 12v Mikwaukee and can't get a blade to last more than 5 minutes. Think I need to watch some vids on how to use it properly. Plus I had a star shaped mounting piece grenade one me...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Gotta use good blades and specific ones per material sometimes...


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Are you using wood or metal blades on plaster?


Only used twice so far.

First was wood blades cutting in an island outlet. Took 2 blades. And half way thru the 2nd is when that adapter exploded...

Second I used a wood blade cutting in a 2g box into drywall. Those (4) 4" cuts dulled the blade...

Blades were the first ones I saw at big orange where i bought the tool. Don't remember the brand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> One in the same my good sir!


I don't understand. 

The one I linked to has a quick change feature. You can see it in the picture and it says "_Tool-free blade change: Offers faster changes and no tools to misplace_".

But earlier in the thread you said that yours didn't have a quick change and you have to use a flat head screwdriver to change the blade.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Glock23gp said:


> I have the 12v Mikwaukee and can't get a blade to last more than 5 minutes. *Think I need to watch some vids on how to use it properly*. Plus I had a star shaped mounting piece grenade one me...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


YouTube took down some outstanding Fein videos on how to extend blade life, and much more.

I think those videos ticked Fein off.

The key take-away for most wood cutting: don't let any resin build up on the blade.

Address it immediately, as it will heat the blade up until it loses its temper. Then it's toast.

Unlike all other blades, a vibrating blade does not come and out into cool air to chill out.

The tendency is to plunge it and bury it. That's a bad idea.

The other trick: constantly pull out the blade and use it to blow away, by vibration, the saw dust.

This hand action is unique to multi-vibrating tools. The teeth CAN'T clear sawdust -- or anything else, for that matter.

The heat build up comes on FAST. So, for some tasks, you'd be wise to have a cup of water to douse the blade into. It's that or let the puppy cool off in the open air.

Now, you know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd like to hear pluses and minuses of the M12 and M18. I have a 12v Dremel and it works well but I'd like to stay with one battery system so I've been thinking of going to an M12 unit.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> The one I linked to has a quick change feature. You can see it in the picture and it says "_Tool-free blade change: Offers faster changes and no tools to misplace_".
> 
> But earlier in the thread you said that yours didn't have a quick change and you have to use a flat head screwdriver to change the blade.


I don't consider that a quick change buddy. It takes a screw driver to remove and put back on, that's not quick to me. Dewalt has one where it just gets pressed or whatever. That's quick to me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd like to hear pluses and minuses of the M12 and M18. I have a 12v Dremel and it works well but I'd like to stay with one battery system so I've been thinking of going to an M12 unit.


What are your uses?

From reading people's experiences with the M12 it seems as if it would be both underpowered for my uses and I would go thru batteries too quickly. That's why the M18 will work better for me. 

But my main use for it is hard plaster and wood. If you are going to be mainly cutting drywall, the M12 might be fine for you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I don't consider that a quick change buddy. It takes a screw driver to remove and put back on, that's not quick to me. Dewalt has one where it just gets pressed or whatever. That's quick to me.


It says quick change and tool free lol. 

It's much easier than my Rockwell which is all that I care about.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> What are your uses?
> 
> From reading people's experiences with the M12 it seems as if it would be both underpowered for my uses and I would go thru batteries too quickly. That's why the M18 will work better for me.
> 
> But my main use for it is hard plaster and wood. If you are going to be mainly cutting drywall, the M12 might be fine for you.


My use is often a box cut into sheetrock but more often a door switch or contacts recessed into hardwood as well as cutting baseboard for similar things.

Cutting plaster is rare for me.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> It says quick change and tool free lol.
> 
> It's much easier than my Rockwell which is all that I care about.


Sure its a step up but it aint no dewalt quick change!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

if mine ever gets here Ill let you know

seems like Fed Ex is holding my package hostage


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> In the past many people here have said that the M12 oscillating tool didn't have much power and it only lasted for 10 minutes or so. But i haven't seen much talk about the M18 model.
> 
> I use my oscillating tool for plaster and wood, never drywall. So I need it to be pretty powerful and last for a while, since I often use it to cut out panel openings in plaster walls which can be large and take some time.
> 
> I have been using an original Rockwell Sonicrafter this whole time and like it a lot, it has plenty of power and works well. But I am debating a battery model, and since I now have M18 batteries (5.0 and 6.0) I am wondering if that would be a good choice.


I bought the 12 volt tool a while back.
Its a total piece of crap.
I would suggest avoiding it.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Are you using wood or metal blades on plaster?


get the Bosch OSC114c for plaster, like the proverbial hot knife thru butter.
Just finished cutting thru ceramic tile for an outlet that was not on the prints.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm loving imperial blades.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wcord said:


> get the Bosch OSC114c for plaster, like the proverbial hot knife thru butter.
> Just finished cutting thru ceramic tile for an outlet that was not on the prints.


Oh yeah?

I have been using grit blades for plaster because toothed blades always dulled quickly. But I will give that Bosch blade a try.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's my office today!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski, I found out that if you need to use the screwdriver it is because you are tightening the screw too much. They said not to make it tight at all, the flipper on the back locks it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah good luck with that. It's a tool that vibrates. That chit comes loose in time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I looked into it and I am just repeating what all the other users said. 

If I were you, I would throw a small screwdriver into one of your blade cases so it's always there and easy to get to.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Small doesn't cut it anymore. Still an awesome must have tool in my book!


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Majewski said:


> Yeah good luck with that. It's a tool that vibrates. That chit comes loose in time.


Mine doesn't come loose and all I ever do is finger tighten the screw. I use it to cut oil filters open a lot. I tried cutting some 3/0 copper and it was just to slow. It works awsome for cutting apart the plastic quick fittings gm likes to use on vehicles.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Here's my office today!


Get some therapy. 

I recommend the the film "Sideways." 

{ It will also provide some driving lessons, too. }


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Jhellwig said:


> Mine doesn't come loose and all I ever do is finger tighten the screw. I use it to cut oil filters open a lot. I tried cutting some 3/0 copper and it was just to slow. It works awsome for cutting apart the plastic quick fittings gm likes to use on vehicles.


Wanna trade tools?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

telsa said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my office today!
> ...


Thats the movie with paul giamatti where hes a writer and hates pinot noir right?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I don't consider that a quick change buddy. It takes a screw driver to remove and put back on, that's not quick to me. Dewalt has one where it just gets pressed or whatever. That's quick to me.


Finally got a chance to play around with the M18 oscillating tool today

the blade change is quick and tool free. once its locked down theres no way for the screw in piece to back out.

while not as easy or nice as the Dewalt its definitely easier than the allen key for all the others Ive used in the past


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> Finally got a chance to play around with the M18 oscillating tool today
> 
> the blade change is quick and tool free. once its locked down theres no way for the screw in piece to back out.
> 
> while not as easy or nice as the Dewalt its definitely easier than the allen key for all the others Ive used in the past


Thanks buddy, I will be buying one soon.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You didn't buy it yet?! GET IT!


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

For plaster and drywall I used an old bi metal blade and cut deep v's into in with tin snips or a band saw the big teeth let it chew through those materials without burning the new blades. M18 is on my wants list


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> drspec said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a chance to play around with the M18 oscillating tool today
> ...


It's nice. Definitely has enough power and variable speeds. Could be better balanced. Definitely heavy with a 5.0 battery in the end.

I bought the m12 a few years back and it's bounced around in the bottom of the toolbox since. Wasn't even worth the effort of using it. I would grab an extension cord and my $16 harbor freight oscillating tool
over the m12.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Spec, will the Milwaukee take other blades like the ones I use on my Rockwell?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Spec, will the Milwaukee take other blades like the ones I use on my Rockwell?


As far as I know it should take any blade. It even comes with an adapter.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome, now I just need to find the best deal.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Awesome, now I just need to find the best deal.


You're such a Jew. :thumbup::jester:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Awesome, now I just need to find the best deal.


The best price I've seen is $119 for the bare tool. They have a couple of kits but it's cheaper to buy the batteries separate. You already have the charger so you wouldn't need it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> You're such a Jew. :thumbup::jester:


Siccis and Scotsmen are far worse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> The best price I've seen is $119 for the bare tool. They have a couple of kits but it's cheaper to buy the batteries separate. You already have the charger so you wouldn't need it.


$99 at H Depot 
Milwaukee M18 18-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Multi-Tool (Bare Tool)
Qty: 1

$99.00
Include a 2-year Home Depot Protection Plan for $12.00 Add Plan


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Multi-Tool-Bare-Tool-2626-20/204463218


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Wasn't showing up earlier when I checked


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Wasn't showing up earlier when I checked


Need to put it in the cart for price.


----------



## voigt.mike (Dec 11, 2016)

I am a big fan of the M18 MFO tool. Get a Bosch carbide blade for it because they hold up better against nails. Plenty of power and way faster than a keyhole saw. I sling my M18 vacuum over my shoulder and run the floor attachment under it as I go. If you are already set up with the Milwaukee stuff, the MFO tool is a valuable addition. If you ever need to patch anything, be sure to get the vacuum sanding attachment, it really simplifies the process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What sanding attachment do you use?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

voigt.mike said:


> I am a big fan of the M18 MFO tool. Get a Bosch carbide blade for it because they hold up better against nails. Plenty of power and way faster than a keyhole saw. I sling my M18 vacuum over my shoulder and run the floor attachment under it as I go. If you are already set up with the Milwaukee stuff, the MFO tool is a valuable addition. If you ever need to patch anything, be sure to get the vacuum sanding attachment, it really simplifies the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The m12 hacksaw is faster the the Multi tool for cutting drywall. The Multi tool though leaves a minimal amount of dust. I love using mine to rough in shear walls or level out floor boxes. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## voigt.mike (Dec 11, 2016)

Majewski said:


> What sanding attachment do you use?




Milwaukee makes it specifically for that tool, and Home Depot sells it as the vacuum sanding attachment. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I finally bought the M18 oscillating tool. $99 @ Home Depot. I used it for 1 cut in plaster yesterday using the same Imperial grit blades I always use.

When I first turned it on it was loud and seemed wild, it was dialed all the way up to 12. I turned it down to about 6 and went to work. It cut the plaster as easy as my corded Rockwell Sonicrafter. 

It's much larger and heavier than the corded models, especially with the large battery. But it works well. The battery still shows 4 dots of power so it looks like I will be able to cut a lot of boxes or make a large panel cut-out with 1 battery which was my goal.

I didn't need to use a screwdriver to loosen it like Majewski had said because a blade fits right into the screwhead, I think it's made for that. I only needed the blade to loosen it because I used the blade to tighten it a bit first to make sure it was tight enough, since I had to use the adapter to hold my older blades.

All in all, I am happy with it.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Its great for precise cuts on cabinets,siding...
Use it alot for dishwasher outlets

Drywall, it throws alot of dust
Better to use the keyhole sae

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> Its great for precise cuts on cabinets,siding...
> Use it alot for dishwasher outlets
> 
> Drywall, it throws alot of dust
> ...


Agreed, drywall is so easy to cut it doesn't make sense to even bring the oscillating tool. I tape a bag to the wall and make the cut with a keyhole saw, not a spec of dust anywhere.

I use the oscillating tool for plaster.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I dont see much plaster, and didnt realise this was an ongoing thread. Lol

I think you'll be happy with it! 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I finally bought the M18 oscillating tool. $99 @ Home Depot. I used it for 1 cut in plaster yesterday using the same Imperial grit blades I always use.
> 
> When I first turned it on it was loud and seemed wild, it was dialed all the way up to 12. I turned it down to about 6 and went to work. It cut the plaster as easy as my corded Rockwell Sonicrafter.
> 
> ...



Hey Hack.,,

Which battery on M18 when you did try it out at first ? because I know you mention that you did have couple differnt battery size on hand., 
I just want a feedback on that part.
I do understand it have alot more power than M12 verision is. 

If I keep hearing alot of good details on M18 multi tool I will end up buy one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I used the 5.0 battery. I cut out a single gang hole in plaster and it still had 4 dots.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I used the 5.0 battery. I cut out a single gang hole in plaster and it still had 4 dots.


Do you have any of the 9.0 18v batteries?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you have any of the 9.0 18v batteries?


Nope. The 9.0 is bigger and heavier, and I don't need that capacity for anything that I do.

I bought one of the 6.0's and then at Christmas there was a deal on 4 X 5.0 for $200 so I bought those. That should be plenty since they last so long.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you have any of the 9.0 18v batteries?



I have a couple of the 9.0 batteries that I got with my rotary hammer drill and weed eater....Ill have to say Im pretty impressed with the run time but they are pretty damn heavy

I dont use them often, mostly 4.0 and 5.0 for daily stuff and they last for a pretty good while


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Nope. The 9.0 is bigger and heavier, and I don't need that capacity for anything that I do.
> 
> I bought one of the 6.0's and then at Christmas there was a deal on 4 X 5.0 for $200 so I bought those. That should be plenty since they last so long.


Been thinking of getting the 18v Fuel weed whacker. I can get the bare tool or the one with the 9.0 and charger. I was wondering if that 9.0 will really give the other tools I have that much more power like the larger 12v batteries do.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Been thinking of getting the 18v Fuel weed whacker. I can get the bare tool or the one with the 9.0 and charger. I was wondering if that 9.0 will really give the other tools I have that much more power like the larger 12v batteries do.


The only tool a 9.0. would work for me is the rover light. It can run off high 4 hours with it. My 5.0's work fine enough for all i do and can't justify a 9.0 purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I have a couple of the 9.0 batteries that I got with my rotary hammer drill and weed eater....Ill have to say Im pretty impressed with the run time but they are pretty damn heavy
> 
> I dont use them often, mostly 4.0 and 5.0 for daily stuff and they last for a pretty good while


What kind of run time do the 4.0 and 5.0 give you with the weed eater?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of run time do the 4.0 and 5.0 give you with the weed eater?


I have a tiny yard right now and just got the weedeater(used it twice)so I dont have any real data to share

once our new house is built well have just under an acre an a half to take care of so Ill know more then


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I have a tiny yard right now and just got the weedeater(used it twice)so I dont have any real data to share
> 
> once our new house is built well have just under an acre an a half to take care of so Ill know more then


Gotcha, yeah my yard is 1.75 acres with a lot to trim.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

frenchelectrican said:


> Hey Hack.,,
> 
> Which battery on M18 when you did try it out at first ? because I know you mention that you did have couple differnt battery size on hand.,
> I just want a feedback on that part.
> ...


I was using my m18 one scraping carpet glue off the floor of my basement. I was using the compact 1.5Ah batteries. It lasted probably 15 minutes of use. I had to keep switching hands to let my hand rest. It would last most of the day just poking holes in drywall.


----------

